

Show HN: Reddit Comment Search - babs474
http://www.commentfindder.com/

======
bigjimisred
Just used it, very awesome!!

I ran a handful of product name searches that usually appear on reddit every
few weeks and found it very strong at finding recent posts but struggling to
find comments older than a month I know exist.

I'm assuming a richer interface is on its way in the next update.

Thanks for sharing!

